# [Closed] Rowan is crafting Plain Wooden Shop Sign! (+Leif is here)



## mkyoshi7 (Apr 23, 2020)

Hi all! Feel free to come by and grab this DIY while he’s crafting! His house is directly to the right of the airport.

Respect my island - it’s a wip I haven’t even started working on. Feel free to visit Leif. He’s got pink/white azaleas, hollies, ad r/y/w roses and cosmos.

Please just drop your ign/island and I’ll send you the dodo! I’ll be doing groups of ~3 and I’ll like your reply when you’re up.

As always, tips (hybrids, nmt, bells, or really anything, tbh) appreciated, but not necessary. If you want to be really nice, I’ve been searching for the shell speaker diy for ages now.


----------



## thanat0aster (Apr 23, 2020)

Alexi from Greenview would like to come!


----------



## eSSentrikGirl (Apr 23, 2020)

ria from port obela, and im interested


----------



## -Zora- (Apr 23, 2020)

Zora from warren. I'd love to come


----------



## aww (Apr 23, 2020)

I love to come!
IGN is Yin, coming from Yang


----------



## Kenko (Apr 23, 2020)

Can i come?


----------



## mkyoshi7 (Apr 23, 2020)

Kenko said:


> Can i come?


Definitely! What’s your ign/island (sorry if it’s in your sig/sidebar, I’m on mobile rn)


----------



## Kenko (Apr 23, 2020)

mkyoshi7 said:


> Definitely! What’s your ign/island (sorry if it’s in your sig/sidebar, I’m on mobile rn)


IGN is Kenko and island is Pandora


----------



## P4ND0LF0 (Apr 23, 2020)

Hi  i would love to come! Im Ramiro from Oblivia


----------



## Sepia (Apr 23, 2020)

Hello! I'd love to visit if possible. My IGN is Connie and my town name is Astrophell.


----------



## Jazminur (Apr 23, 2020)

Can I stop by?


----------



## leming (Apr 23, 2020)

Interested! "Leming" from Cricket Island. Will bring a tip!


----------



## mkyoshi7 (Apr 23, 2020)

Jazminur said:


> Can I stop by?



Hi! What’s your ign/island name?


----------



## MissShema (Apr 23, 2020)

I'd love to visit!

Shema from Luboshi


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Apr 23, 2020)

may i visit please?

candor of hope haven <3


----------



## shasha (Apr 23, 2020)

I'd love to come if it's still available  My ign is Sha and island is Cherronia


----------



## Shannon1 (Apr 23, 2020)

Hello I would love you come pickup the DIY  my IGN is Shannon and my island is Hillside


----------



## srednivashtar (Apr 23, 2020)

Hi I'd love to come get this diy please! I'm Macchiato from Ghibli!


----------



## Polilla (Apr 23, 2020)

May I come please, my IGN is Polillita from CoqitoAzul, can bring Camelia starts for u


----------



## Feather Orb (Apr 23, 2020)

I'd like to visit
Edit: Thank you for having me!


----------



## mosaka (Apr 23, 2020)

Can i come visit please?


----------



## mkyoshi7 (Apr 23, 2020)

mosaka said:


> Can i come visit please?



Sure! What’s your ign/island?


----------



## mosaka (Apr 23, 2020)

mkyoshi7 said:


> Sure! What’s your ign/island?



H from Lilpawpaw


----------



## LynseyH666 (Apr 23, 2020)

LynseyH666 from IslaDaLuna would love to visit, please!


----------



## Onesti (Apr 23, 2020)

Still passing out the diy? I'd love to visit. Alti from Onesti.


----------



## Pendar (Apr 23, 2020)

Would like to come for DIY please. Pendar87/Roanoke


----------



## MartijnE (Apr 23, 2020)

I'd like to visit please ^^ for the DIY. Martijn from Tynsterdam


----------



## Sisaro408 (Apr 23, 2020)

hello, may I join? Sisaro from Amoré


----------



## mkyoshi7 (Apr 23, 2020)

Sisaro408 said:


> hello, may I join? Sisaro from Amoré



Yup! Sending pm now


----------



## lumineerin (Apr 23, 2020)

I’d love to come by if you are still open!! I’m Erin from Solitude!


----------



## Saaahar (Apr 23, 2020)

Would also like to visit!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 23, 2020



Saaahar said:


> Would also like to visit!


- Sahar from Gul island


----------



## ameli19 (Apr 23, 2020)

I’d like to visit 
Ameli from Ameli Isle


----------



## mkyoshi7 (Apr 23, 2020)

He’s done


----------



## legendofab (Apr 23, 2020)

Ab from Happeth if this is still open please! : )

/// edit oops i didn’t see the second page, my bad!!


----------



## mkyoshi7 (Apr 23, 2020)

legendofab said:


> Ab from Happeth if this is still open please! : )


Sorry he just finished! Sprinkle is now crafting a cherry wall, but I’m going to lock the thread. Pm me if you want it


----------

